# Shipping knives internationally



## JLaz (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to purchase a kitchen knife internationally and was wondering if you guys have had bad experiences shipping our beloved blades to foreign land (preferably to the Philippines).

Our Customs Code prohibits the importation of guns, ammunition and knives and other weapons or parts thereof. I could not find a clause regarding the exception of kitchen knives. Although I found a line stating the exception of "tools of the trade".

Would really be nice to hear from your experiences.


----------



## daveb (Dec 10, 2015)

"Kitchen Tools" 

Of course in a professional kitchen that may apply to Glocks as well.:angel2:

We had a another member from PI a couple years ago. I recall that he had some difficulties with import but don't recall specifics. A search might give you a look.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 10, 2015)

In Canada certain knifes are also prohibited such as switchblades. Kitchen knives are not so it depends on how the declaration is filled out. The text has to be interpreted to an HS Tariff code for customs purposes - 8211.91.10.00 is the code for "table/carving knives having fixed blades" and I've had customs accept that one as there isn't anything specific/generic as "kitchen knife"


----------



## JLaz (Dec 10, 2015)

I was also thinking the same thing. I'm trying to contact some fellow Philippine-based members but they seem to have been inactive for a few months now.


----------



## ynot1985 (Dec 15, 2015)

Maybe try ringing up or emailing the people in the Philippines custom department. I live in Australia and I just called Australian customs to find out which type of knives are prohibited. Ideally email is better so you have proof in case they ever have an issue with your shipment


----------



## Matus (Dec 15, 2015)

ynot1985 said:


> Maybe try ringing up or emailing the people in the Philippines custom department. I live in Australia and I just called Australian customs to find out which type of knives are prohibited. Ideally email is better so you have proof in case they ever have an issue with your shipment



That is the route I would take if I had this type of question. Still - it would be strange if you could not import a kitchen (or pocket for that matter) knife.


----------



## ynot1985 (Dec 15, 2015)

Well, we can't import foldable pocket knives into Australia as its small enough for gangs to conceal. We had many stabbing in the past with these


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 15, 2015)

ynot1985 said:


> Well, we can't import foldable pocket knives into Australia as its small enough for gangs to conceal. We had many stabbing in the past with these



Just to correct you slightly you can import foldable pocket knives, the ones banned are knives which can be opened with one hand, or at least easily opened with one hand.


----------



## ynot1985 (Dec 19, 2015)

my bad... didn't read the whole description thingy...


----------



## ecchef (Dec 19, 2015)

What kind of world do we live in where gang members can't even purchase a proper knife?
I rather be stabbed with a well sharpened knife with a thin point than some home made shank. A nice clean wound is easier to mend.


----------



## daveb (Dec 19, 2015)

Nobody blames the Lightsaber.....


----------



## bkultra (Dec 19, 2015)

That's because it cauterizes as well as cuts... No messy hospital visits


----------

